# VOTING THREAD - Graphics Contest #22 starring KITTENS!



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Original: 










*1*










*2*










*3*










*4*










*5*


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I voted for #3 because I think it was seriously the most creative -- I definitely feel the theme when looking at it. I also think it was one of the user's best efforts.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

hard choice this time round!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice work everyone! Love the Valentine's kitties!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ooooo, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed today! :roll: 

:lol:  Just joking with you Julie.  I voted for 3. Loved them all, though. Man I wish mine would have been better. Hopefully,


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

#3 gets my vote. The eyelashes and lips were just too cute!!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

#3 got my vote too and hopefully i can do better with the next contest!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I like #5! So cute!


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

This time around I actually like the original best. But #3 after that.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Julie, when does the voting end? :?:


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

no one voted for number 4


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

lymekaps said:


> Julie, when does the voting end? :?:


I think I put in ten days. That was stupid. I should have made it a week -- but hopefully we can end it sooner. I don't think someone else is going to get 7 votes, as pessimistic as that sounds. And I'd like to get another contest started as soon as possible.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Regardless of the length of the voting period, I am pretty sure that votes will not be allowed to be recorded after a thread is locked. So if you guys want it over in 7 days that can be arranged. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

catlover_2004 said:


> Ooooo, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed today! :roll:
> 
> :lol:  Just joking with you Julie.


Crabby is as crabby does, catlover. lol


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Padunk said:


> Regardless of the length of the voting period, I am pretty sure that votes will not be allowed to be recorded after a thread is locked. So if you guys want it over in 7 days that can be arranged. :wink:


That would be fantastic. When I was making this thread I think I had a brainfart and thought the voting usually stayed open 2 weeks. I wanted it shorter than that so I made it 10 days. But 2 weeks is just the entry time. *smacks self in the forehead*


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Has it been 7 days? Do we count the day you posted it?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Does the voting end now or at midnight?


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

i think it's been 7 days now, does this end today??????


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Heather102180 said:


> Has it been 7 days? Do we count the day you posted it?


7 days is a week. So just look at the date and time it was posted, then add a week. So yes, this is done now -- Monday at 1012pm.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks like #3 is the winner! Great job, everyone. :wink:


----------

